# Moving to Brisbane



## slavek

Dear forum members,

I'm moving to Brisbane on 457 in December. I'm taking my family with me (partner and 2 kids 7&1). 
I would like to ask a few questions:
1. Is wage A$130k OK for decent life for 2+2 family
2. Which area of Brisbane would be the most suitable for mentioned above income (I'm considering 4 bed house in Southern Inner East : Camp Hill, Carina Coorparoo, Carindale or Holland Park). 
3. I've been offered a company car and I'm wondering how much extra I'll need to pay to use it for private purposes.

Many thanks in advance.

Kind regards
Slavek


----------



## chicken999

Hi u can live like a king on $130k that's big money and brissie is much cheaper than other capital cities. The areas u mentioned are lovely. I don't no about the cat - ask ur boss on that one


----------



## slavek

I hope so 

Any advices for newcomers?


----------



## theskyisblue

Hi Slavek, welcome to Brisbane.
Having travelled the globe, and being a parent of a 1yo myself, I can say without reservation that Brisbane is one of the best places in the world to live. Its incredible for kids.

I'd encourage you to check out the Brisbane Kids website::
http://www.brisbanekids.com.au/
Sign up for their newsletter, and follow their FB page. They give a wealth of information on activities for kids around Brisbane, and a lot of it is free or low cost, and excellent fun. Southbank parklands is one of the best places for families to go, and there is always something fun for kids. Sign up for their newsletter too. Once school holidays are over they will put on free activity mornings for babies/toddlers on Tuesdays & Thursdays which are fantastic! Check out Queensland State Library (also at Southbank) as they have corner for kids & on Tuesday/Thurs/Sat they have a nursery rhymes session which kids absolutely love. Palace Cinemas at the Barracks and Centro, have ''Babes in Arms'' movie sessions on a Thursday morning at 11am ($10) where parents can go see one of the latest release movies with their babies/toddlers (its not as dark or loud as normal cinema sessions) and don't have to stress about disturbing attendees.

Enjoy Brisbane!


----------



## slavek

theskyisblue said:


> Hi Slavek, welcome to Brisbane.
> Having travelled the globe, and being a parent of a 1yo myself, I can say without reservation that Brisbane is one of the best places in the world to live. Its incredible for kids.
> 
> I'd encourage you to check out the Brisbane Kids website::
> http://www.brisbanekids.com.au/
> Sign up for their newsletter, and follow their FB page.


I do already follow them on FB


----------



## slavek

Hi there,
It's me again. I've sign off the contract and I've got a tickets.
Now I'm looking for a kind of temporary apartment where I could stay with my family for couple of weeks until we find out the right house.

I've been recommended the Oaks Felix but a) seems to be quite expensive and b) I don't want to live in the city centre.

So I'm looking for same kind of facilities but somewhere on Carindale or Camp Hill.

Thank you in the advance for all suggestion.


----------



## chicken999

slavek said:


> Hi there, It's me again. I've sign off the contract and I've got a tickets. Now I'm looking for a kind of temporary apartment where I could stay with my family for couple of weeks until we find out the right house. I've been recommended the Oaks Felix but a) seems to be quite expensive and b) I don't want to live in the city centre. So I'm looking for same kind of facilities but somewhere on Carindale or Camp Hill. Thank you in the advance for all suggestion.


 try wotif.com.au they have weekly accomodation all over brisbane

Yes oaks Felix very expensive


----------



## Mish

I thought I would just mention incase you are not aware. Because you are on a temporary visa the public schools will charge international rates (not sure about private if it is extra on top of the fees or not).

Also with public schools you need to live in the catchment for the school you want them to go to.


----------



## slavek

Do you know the international fee for the public shool?


----------



## Mish

I imagine it would vary from state to state.

All I know is someone said that they wanted to apply for 820 fast from PMV because of international school fees.

I know there are some visa's that are exempt ie. 820. So best to check it all out.

Either way if going to a public school you still need to live in that catchment.


----------



## Engaus

Just FYI that at the moment in QLD you will pay whatever everyone else pays. They do not charge extra for dependent's on temp visas. Not to say they won't follow a lot of other states at some point in time and start charging though.. 

Some schools will ask for voluntary contributions ($100-150 I believe for QLD), plus school uniforms, books and excursions etc.

NSW, ACT and WA currently charge people on temp visas school fees. They charge thousands of dollars a year per child!


----------



## slavek

Thanks for letting me know. You've made my day!


----------

